# Fglrx operation not permited in modprobe?

## tscolari

im need some help here...

im trying to install gentoo my friends desktop, its a thoshiba a75

its running ok in console, but im having some trobles to set up it X...

the problem is that fglrx refuses to start!

when i try for example: 

modprobe fglrx

i got error like this:

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permited

```

any idea what could cause this?

i compiled agpgart and ati-agp (ati seems to be the chipset of the notebook) as module in kernel

they load ok with modprobe, but fglrx doesnt!

the ati is a ati radeon mobility radeon 9000

----------

## kimchi_sg

You should have posted this in the Desktop Environments forum.

----------

## tscolari

sorry, i toght as it was something about the module and all in console, wasnt a desktop stuff...

its just the module that dont want to load...

but if so, if some moderator could move it i would be thank

----------

## Arainach

Are you root?

I'd just add the line in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-whatever file as follows:

agpgart

ati-agp   (I assume, of course, that you have an ATI motherboard chipset that uses the driver.  I load nvidia_agp here for my NForce2)

fglrx

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Installing Gentoo'.

----------

## Wedge_

@tscolari: the operation not permitted message usually means you have the kernel radeon driver enabled, which cannot be used at the same time as the fglrx driver. If you run "dmesg | grep fglrx" after trying to load the module, you should see a more detailed error message. Make sure the kernel setting "Device drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" is disabled, recompile, reboot, emerge the drivers again, then try to load the module.

----------

## tscolari

Yes, i was as root, i think modprobe is only in the root path anyway

my modules.autoload is exactly as this you said

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> @tscolari: the operation not permitted message usually means you have the kernel radeon driver enabled, which cannot be used at the same time as the fglrx driver. If you run "dmesg | grep fglrx" after trying to load the module, you should see a more detailed error message. Make sure the kernel setting "Device drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" is disabled, recompile, reboot, emerge the drivers again, then try to load the module.

 

Okay, i will try it, now i dont have acess to his notebook, but i will give him a call

what i think strange is that in my computer i have this option compiled in my kernel so i did the same way there. Im sure the Dri radeon drive is enabled there, i will try what you said

----------

## Wedge_

It's usually OK if you just have the "Direct Rendering Manager" setting enabled, although you shouldn't need it. If you also have the "ATI Radeon" option underneath that enabled, then it prevents the fglrx module from loading.

----------

## ghosterius

Worked great for me! Thanks a bunch  :Smile:  Put solved in the topic!!!

----------

## jeanraymond

I had the same problem, and this was the solution!  :Smile:  "solved" really should be in the topic/header.

----------

## jmcarson

This worked for me as well.  Excellent stuff!!!!

----------

